

Sapper, Stradivarius and Skylight (Design of the Lenovo Skylight "smartbook") - there
http://lenovoblogs.com/designmatters/?p=3204

======
johnrob
I wonder whether the curved edges leave enough room for the base of your palms
to rest while typing.

